# Game 9: Heat @ Nets (1/7 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 7, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No decision yet on the playing statuses of Lebron and Wade. Though resting them and giving them 5 and 7 days off respectively, sounds like a really good idea. If one does play, I think Lebron is the most likely.

Nets beat the Raptors tonight even though they shot just 29% for the game, mainly because they went 15-31 from 3. Nets have the worst offense so far this season. They score the least amount and shoot the worst FG%.

Okur only played 3 minutes, then came out because of back spasms so he might not play. and Marshon Brooks didnt play tonight because of a sprained ankle so he'll be questionable for tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron will want to play, he'd be going up against his old mate Stevenson...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Brooks is playing I heard. Good young rookie, ROY darkhorse, I liked him at Providence the little I saw. He had a 50 pt game, maybe even multiple ones. The people calling him a young Kobe might be a little overzealous, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like both Wade and Lebron are gonna play tonight. Both took part in this mornings shootaround and both said they wanna play tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra all but acknowledges LeBron James will play tonight. The decision on Wade, who is out on the court working, will come later.





> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Mehmet Okur (back spasms) out for the Nets tonight. Anthony Morrow probable for the Nets after morning root-canal surgery.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish they would both sit out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is back and will start. Wade will be out once again.

Mario
JJ
Lebron
Bosh 
Anthony

Inactives remain the same. Curry and Miller.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This game better not go 3 OT i wanna catch some of the Lions/Saints game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to hear LBJ is back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Little worried about these Nets shooters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

mmmmmanbearpig!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice block by Rio and layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio for 222


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone else find it amusing they sell out the game to see Lebron then they boo him. It's like they pay to boo Lebron and watch him own their team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Lebron in the post

quick 10-0 run by the Heat


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol, there are as many cheers than there are boos for the heat. 


Hahahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron starting nice


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat coming out the gates. I hope they stay like that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Lol, there are as many cheers than there are boos for the heat.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


The bandwagon showed up big in NJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got cheers during the player intros.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats the 2nd one Lebron has missed on the steal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario out with a shoulder injury. Hopefully its just a stinger


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole in early?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2BOSH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2CB!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris needs to settle a bit. Has been a bit erratic the past few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-3 start for Cole


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate to see bosh take 3s, but I don't mind that one. Early in the game, wide open, large lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many shots Norris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Cole to Lebron


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nets clawing back, come on heat!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2James


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great cut to the basket by James!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole's bread and butter is driving to the paint. Be a threat for the J, but concentrate on feeding Lebron and CB first.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What? rio got injured???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Post hook by LJ


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel Anthony - serving no purpose since 2007.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm loving this heat D. Great rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Other than that 1 game vs the Hawks, Lebron has been able to get whoever has guarded him in foul trouble.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What the **** is under Stevenson's neck?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Pittman is becoming a regular in the rotation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> What the **** is under Stevenson's neck?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ 

that was sweet


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Lebron is on tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG

20 in the quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG JAM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ. WOW.

22 in the quarter for Lebron

31-18 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow Lebron. He loves that stepback J from the top.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The King is on a mission.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Despite Norris' offense not being there, he did have 2 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 steals in the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with another steal and layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Cole Train


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner off the glass by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Battier!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole needs to get a little closer on that tear drop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario set to check back in. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Norris, nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Bosh to get it going. He should be able to beat whoever they put on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure what T-Bomb was thinking on that round the back dish, but a steal and an offensive rebound for him early.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Bosh only 1 for 5 with just 2 rebounds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey W2B, can you use your matrices to find out if we have a team option on Harris for next year. Would really suck if we didn't make sure to get one. Especially considering we always have in the past with guys like Hasbrouck.

I can see a situation in the future where we will need to amnesty Mike Miller in order to keep Harris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need some offense from this group (Im looking at you Bosh)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Hey W2B, can you use your matrices to find out if we have a team option on Harris for next year. Would really suck if we didn't make sure to get one. Especially considering we always have in the past with guys like Hasbrouck.
> 
> I can see a situation in the future where we will need to amnesty Mike Miller in order to keep Harris.


Pretty sure he's just signed for the 1-yr minimum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah this group is barely breaking even right now. 0 offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There u go SHANE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish Rio 2 UD


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Chalmers to UD!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


>



No, under that. Looks like a coin?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron back in. Interested to see how he does on that ankle after he's been sitting down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the amount of assists that Joel loses for teammates


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Montreal mention! Yeah!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ with a mid range J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ is pure


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Hawks are on the 3rd night of a back to back to back, after the 1st two games have gone to OT, and are up 27 on the Bulls.

But it is the Bulls so they'll likely cut the lead down to around 10 in the 3rd, then win it in the 4th like they almost always do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ gets his 1st FG of the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

JJ = zone buster


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ ****in money


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Chalmers running intelligent fast breaks, who is this guy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great first half, offensively and especially defensively.

Although the Nets are pretty damn bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-35 at the half

Yet another half where we score close to 60. This offense is scary good.

Pretty good D tonight as well, but the Nets played a role on some open misses.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL @ all the Heat jerseys behind the scorers table.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

WHATS UP WHATS UP!!!

I haven't been in here in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go, CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

back to back baskets by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Over/Under Heat score 120 this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Slack rebounding.

Nice block Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here come the Nets. 16pt game now as they start to hit their shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 3pt shot will either end this game this quarter or keep the Nets in. Right now they're making them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the J. Nice movement against the zone


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Joel, be ready


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Catch the ****ing ball, Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel for **** sake. Catch the ball...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo get Joel out now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 straight wide open misses by JJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ and Joel. Out now. 

Pittman and Battier please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo's Haslem infatuation can be infuriating sometimes. Good thing Nets have no Centers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Bosh

Good to see Chris remind us he was in the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great finish by Bosh and 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time for Lebron to go back to attack mode


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10pt game. What are we doing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh need to get more aggressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nets outscoring us 9 to 21 this quarter. 9pts....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

big sequence right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

he'll just keep shooting :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Humphries chipmunk face is so annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis just cant hit that mid range shot this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice dump off by Cole to UD for the layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD should just stick to rolling to the bucket. That patented J is busted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if that ankle tightened up on Lebron after he sat early in the 2nd? He seems to be playing much more of a facilitator role right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

how do you guys even take this game seriously. Lebron can turn it on whenever he wants. Just countin down the clock to win 8.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chicago lost to ATL Lolz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick touch pass by Lebron to big Pitt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pass LJ2Dex


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt is a foul machine :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-64 after 3

Ugly 3rd quarter. Still up pretty big though.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I seriously want to strangle these Nets commentators.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only 11 for Bosh. Need him to have a strong start to this 4th while Lebron is on the bench


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh2Terrel


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to get it back UD even though they won't record it because of the BS personal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definitely was not inside the restricted area.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD looks so much better tonight than he has all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2BOSH and1!

7th assists for Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2CB and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh...why the hell would you jump there....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris2BOSH

Harris in the right place, at the right time once again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow great pass Terrel to CB!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These Nets announcers are so annoying. Far out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another double double off the bench for UD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> These Nets announcers are so annoying. Far out.


They're pretty bad but nobody touches the Local Boston guys. They make me want to smash my monitor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and Lebron back in


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang Deron Williams in NJ and Deron Williams in Utah are like two different players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally scores


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In your grill, Deshawn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we're playing like we just want this game to end. No effort at all.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, we're playing like we just want this game to end. No effort at all.


Shit I bet they ant to watch the NFL playoffs too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 8 turnovers, dang


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another careless turnover


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible shot by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

People who just look at box scores think Haslem is automatically a better rebounder than Joel, yet it's clear as day that our exact same lineups with Joel will always rebound better than the exact same lineup with Haslem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Playing like ass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Harris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So. Many. Free Throws.

This game feels longer than the Hawks game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9pt game.

This has been the worst played game of the season, by far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course they hit that. 9pt game now.

Offensively we look so bad right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> This game sucks.


So ****ing boring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32/9/7 for Lebron

Quiet 32 after the 22 pt 1st quarter explosion. I'm guessing that ankle tightened up on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole now 4-13.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-90

Heat build the big lead in the 1st half and seemed to be on cruise control in the 2nd half.

Ugliest and most boring game of the Heat season so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nets announcers - why would we have been looking for forgiveness last year? What did the Heat organisation do that we needed forgiveness!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Opposing point guards are now shooting 20-65 vs. Miami in the last six games, after Deron Williams' 4-16 clunker tonight.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Wade is being Lebron's personal butler, holding Lebron's shoes while he talks with JJax


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric and Tony were cracking me up, talking about how the big dude should have been the one with two letters :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had to work during most of this game. Quick synopsis of best and worst (preferably player-wise)?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its hard to breakdown player wise because of how asleep they played in the 2nd half. That goes for everyone.

Lebron had a huge 1st quarter. Then kind of played facilitator the rest of the way.

Cole had another up and down game. More down than up.

Mario hurt his shoulder early int he 1st and wasnt quite the same when he came back in. Foul trouble didnt help.

12 and 12 for UD off the bench. Still struggling with the J though.

Battier finally got his offense turned around. Hit 2 of his patented corner 3's today. 

JJ was JJ. 

Bosh was real quiet for most of the game until a nice burst in the 4th.


But the numbers show the lack of effort for most of the 2nd half. Allowed 18 offensive rebounds, 32 free throws and had 22 turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like I should be happy I missed this one. You guys were bored to tears, huh?



Wade County said:


> Nets announcers - why would we have been looking for forgiveness last year? What did the Heat organisation do that we needed forgiveness!?


Yeah that line made me cringe, on their behalf. Really silly thing to say.

People have warped the Decision special and Heat party into LeBron jerking off on national TV and the Heat subsequently executing a mass animal sacrifice on stage. I dont know if Ive ever seen anything so harmless morphed into something so horrific and immoral.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Eric and Tony were cracking me up, talking about how the big dude should have been the one with two letters :laugh:


LOL...I was thinking the same thing as I caught the end of the YES broadcast.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Eric and Tony were cracking me up, talking about how the big dude should have been the one with two letters :laugh:


They couldn't even find a red or black marker how smart can they be?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has been playing with a slightly cracked rib. 


> James was supported by 12 points and 12 rebounds from reserve power forward Udonis Haslem, with Spoelstra revealing that Haslem has played the past five games with a small cracked rib, an injury sustained last week in Minnesota in a collision with Ricky Rubio.
> 
> "Why did he have to tell you?" Haslem said with a smile, upset Spoelstra had ratted him out. "It's fine. It just a small break on my side. I'm fine."


----------

